# My Humble Russian Collection



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, first post.

Been collecting Russian watches for a few months,nothing very exotic, in fact nothing over Â£10.

All are pre 1990 (ussr/cccp era) just finding it great fun and very interesting.

Love the fact I own something from the cold war era,the fact they all work is a bonus ,these date from 1956- late 1980's

Any comments welcome.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice start to the collection, you need an Amphibia or two then your cooking on gas.

Well done and keep posting any new additions. :thumbup:

Jon


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah keep us posted. Looking good. Like the Slava's. :thumbup:


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,thanks,have been looking at amphibias.....maybe next month 

I do like the "classic" watch,the Slava (2nd left) is worn every day,never loses a minute,and the fact the date is in Cyrillic is a nice talking point 

Bought another Pobeda today,will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice collection


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great collection, like the Slava auto day / date fourth left a great movement there! Keep it up 

What is the far 2nd right?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

The 2nd right one is a sportivnie, 1st Moscow watch factory with hacking movement,I think it's from 1956/8 ish,unless anybody knows different


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Deanrw said:


> The 2nd right one is a sportivnie, 1st Moscow watch factory with hacking movement,I think it's from 1956/8 ish,unless anybody knows different


Thanks , the year date should be on the movement,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

The only number I can see on the movement is 964521


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice collection you have there.Here is mine.


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks 

Love your collection,really nice selection.

How do you quote on here? the quote button appears to do nothing.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Deanrw said:


> Thanks
> 
> Love your collection,really nice selection.
> 
> How do you quote on here? the quote button appears to do nothing.


I have just pressed the quote button and it worked sometimes it does not though.something if you click on the button that says toggle editing mode at the top left of this box.press on the reply to this topic box top left


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

bowie said:


> Deanrw said:
> 
> 
> > How do you quote on here? the quote button appears to do nothing.
> ...


Thanks,that seems to work :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Am I the only bugger on here without a 3133, I'm going to have to rectify that shortly..... Very nice group there bowie


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Deanrw said:


> The only number I can see on the movement is 964521


You are correct there is no serial date on your watch, on most Q1 & Q2's I have had the date numbers follows the serial. So it is more difficult to accurately date your watch, but I think you are in the ball park, thanks for sharing.

Cheers Martin


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> Am I the only bugger on here without a 3133


Nope

Nice collection there Deanrw and made all the sweeter due to their cost :yes: :yes:

Regards

David


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

Just revisited this thread,must confess I lost interest for a while and even sold a couple of the watches,but.......my obsession has returned :smile:

made lots more purchases including a plastic cased vostok amphibia,will post pictures soon.....is it just me or is this website really difficult to use on a tablet?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> Am I the only bugger on here without a 3133, I'm going to have to rectify that shortly..... Very nice group there bowie


nope , not got one either - bored with dive stuff now , may have to invest ....


----------



## Deanrw (Jan 27, 2014)

The plastic cased Vostok,am I correct in thinking this model is quite rare?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

> The plastic cased Vostok,am I correct in thinking this model is quite rare?


I suppose they're relatively rare although they do appear quite regularly on eBay.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I only have one Russian now.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only bugger on here without a 3133, I'm going to have to rectify that shortly..... Very nice group there bowie
> ...


sorry mate, i did rectify it


----------

